# Hey Guys and Dolls



## Soul Unique (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi everybody,
I thought that upon stumbling on to Specktra that it looked like a great community to join, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so here I am!! I love make-up, I especially like to get creative when it comes to participating in Carnivals in Europe and the Caribbean, makeup, lashes, colours, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 glitter and rhinestones are ALL essential!!! I look forward to taking part in forum discussions  and learning and sharing ideas with all of you beautiful souls.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!  So happy that you joined!


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 20, 2009)

welcome to the forum sweetie!


----------



## Nicala (Dec 20, 2009)

Wooo! Welcome to specktra!


----------



## MarlaSinger (Dec 20, 2009)

Hiya! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Hypathya (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So glad you joined!!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 30, 2009)

to Specktra!!


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 30, 2009)

hey =)


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## n_c (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra! I love Carnival... it's so festive! Can't wait to see some of your looks.


----------



## Soul Unique (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you so much for the warm welcome everybody. I hope you all had a great holiday and wish you all a prosperous New Year ahead!!!






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Welcome to Specktra! I love Carnival... it's so festive! Can't wait to see some of your looks._

 
Yes, Carnival 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is great and the masquerade band i'm associated with has a really great theme coming up so I look forward to trying a few ideas very soon!


----------



## myzleelee (Jan 4, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Nushki (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------

